

Yarn-based Cloth Simulation - thisjepisje
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/YarnCloth/

======
gus_massa
In the oldest video is easier to spot the difference between the naïve elastic
algorithm and the new variant.

The newest videos don't have a side by side comparison, so it's more difficult
to understand where is the improvement.

